# Will puffy nipples continue to grow? Dianabol cycle.



## Abs Abs (Aug 30, 2016)

Hey everyone.

Good website, i have read a lot and learned a lot but sadly too late.

I have a problem and questions about it since i didnt find answers after i searched for days.

I was on a dianabol only cycle, my first ever which was recommended by the coach at gym. He gave me 200 tablets of 10mg dianabol, and told me to take 30mg ED for the first week and then take 40mg ED until they fnish which makes 7 more weeks. He said because I was a heavy lifter and big (85Kg , 179 cm , 28 BMI) ....

And told me after the end of dianabol cycld to take Clumid 50mg ED for 10 days

Then after that take Nolvadex 20mg ED for 10 days

The last 10 days of my dianabol cycle i felt noticed that my nipples were hard and sore when i touch them, i didnt bother about it and thought this will be gone with the PCT after.

After i finished i started Clumid 50mg ED for 10 days then Nolvadex 20mg ED for another days... the pain reduced with nolva and but the puffiness didnt decrease.

However. After finishing the "PCT" over a 20 days period i noticed that my nipples gets puffy and soft when i relax or when its warm and humid and then I got paranoid and started checking them and found a rubber pea sized mass behind the right nipple and its tender with touch and pressing.... i got worried and called the coach he told me to take 40mg nolvadex ED for 10 days, the pain reduced and it my nipples gets puffy less frequently but the mass is still there..

I am still on 40mg and its day 12....

I have questions and i hope to get answers.....

Q1: shall i continue on Nolvadex or is it too late? Or what else can i take? And was the PCT the coach recommended even right?

Q2: My lipido reduced a little bit after dbol (during the PCT) and then it came back to normal during the 20 days until i found that the puffiness and mass is still their and got stressed out and used Nolvadex, then it got worse until now. Do you think my PCT was wrong and didnt correct my hormones back?

Q3: will the pea sized mass grow more? And if not can i run another dianabol cycle with correct PCT next year without any problem regarding this mass?

This is a picture now when i am relaxed and warm showing the puffiness.

And the other pic is how it is most of the time when active or cold.


----------



## Abs Abs (Aug 30, 2016)

I forgot to mention the results after the Cycle.

Weight/ 93kg , body fat 9% ,


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

You should have not listened to a dealer with no clue... Cycles are easy if you research and look stuff up

your putting s**t in your body, work out what s**t it is before not now, lesson learned though...

should have taken 20mg Nolva everyday with the dbol as dbol is notorious for gyno

pct would have been better at 20mg Nolva and 50mg clomid for four weeks at the same time day after the last day of dbol

run Nolva at 20/day with your next cycle...

Ps your not 9%, look up Jamie alderton dexa scan and he's leaner and 11%... More like 14-16, but leaner than when you started so it's done decent work for a straight dbol cycle

as for the pea sized mass you could do with aromasin and Nolva to help it go, if that doesn't work letro, but I've had peas twice and aromasin and Nolva has squashed it both times, watch the training, especially shoulders, as low estrogen hammers joints!!

pps Nolva at anymore than 20mg/day is wasted!!


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Not 9% in those pics bud.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Sparkey said:


> Not 9% in those pics bud.


 This


----------



## Savage Lifter (Jul 14, 2016)

You ran a dbol only cycle with no AI, this is what happens when you do two stupid things and don't do any research.


----------



## Abs Abs (Aug 30, 2016)

superdrol said:


> You should have not listened to a dealer with no clue... Cycles are easy if you research and look stuff up
> 
> your putting s**t in your body, work out what s**t it is before not now, lesson learned though...
> 
> ...


 Thankks a lot for your decent reply.

I appreciate it. I am learning and reading good adive.

You said i shall be taking nolvadex along with dbol next time, is that because i am prone to gyno with this small mass now? Or anyone should take nolva along with Dianabol even if they didnt get any side effects?

Now that I have did bad PCT for 20 days after the cycle and then 18 days off PCT and any drugs after that 12 days of Nolva 40mg

Those are 50 days after the last pill off dbol.

Is taking nolva 20/ed and Aromasin (at what dose?) ed will help with the pea mass to go away? If so, then how long shall i take them together? And will it affect my libido during that time?

One more question i have .

If my PCT was bad does that mean my testosterone didnt normalize yet?


----------



## Savage Lifter (Jul 14, 2016)

Go to a doctor and get a blood test. Do not cycle again until you've fully researched aas for MONTHS. Do NOT run a dbol only cycle.


----------



## Savage Lifter (Jul 14, 2016)

Go to a doctor and get a blood test. Do not cycle again until you've fully researched aas for MONTHS. Do NOT run a dbol only cycle.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

lumps are no real big deal, just take an ai to reduce the size and you should be fine.

next time take nolva to reduce the risk of it coming back


----------



## Abs Abs (Aug 30, 2016)

cas said:


> lumps are no real big deal, just take an ai to reduce the size and you should be fine.
> 
> next time take nolva to reduce the risk of it coming back


 Really!? Have you had the same experience? Thats reliefing if so.

And whould you think that Raloxifen is even better than AI? Because i am afraid of the adverse effects if you mean letro by AI, . . .

This is my chest one year ago before i even start any cycle. The nipple was so flat.... not even erect or pointy at any time.


----------



## Abs Abs (Aug 30, 2016)

I will keep you all posted with what might happen to the puffiness and mass over time.

Today i noticed that the hard lump behind my right nipple getting soft and diverse which is the only one lump.

It was hard and concentrated

Does that means it's growing?


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

puffiness and lumps are two different problems, I have always had puffiness and never been able to get rid of it, caber will get rid of the puffiness but it comes right back as soon as you discontinue use.

lumps in the other hand, in my experience can be completed rid of, with the use of an ai, personally the only thing that works for me is letro


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Abs Abs said:


> I will keep you all posted with what might happen to the puffiness and mass over time.
> 
> Today i noticed that the hard lump behind my right nipple getting soft and diverse which is the only one lump.
> 
> ...


 Stop touching/squeezing the lumps as it can promote growth!


----------



## Abs Abs (Aug 30, 2016)

cas said:


> puffiness and lumps are two different problems, I have always had puffiness and never been able to get rid of it, caber will get rid of the puffiness but it comes right back as soon as you discontinue use.
> 
> lumps in the other hand, in my experience can be completed rid of, with the use of an ai, personally the only thing that works for me is letro


 Thanks a lot. Have you ever tried Raloxifene? It is a SERM just as the Nolvadex (Tamoxifene) but the difference is that it blocks the estrogen receptors 10 times greater than the Nolvadex.

I studied that in pharmacology and since 2013 ppl on steroidology forums started saying that it was more effective.

I will try it and inform you all of any changes.


----------



## Abs Abs (Aug 30, 2016)

Sparkey said:


> Stop touching/squeezing the lumps as it can promote growth!


 Yeah now that i stopped touching it for a while and started working out and going out it got softer and definitly less tender.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

WARNING: Raloxifene may infrequently cause serious blood clots to form in the legs or lungs.

Sounds great.


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

Sparkey said:


> WARNING: Raloxifene may infrequently cause serious blood clots to form in the legs or lungs.
> 
> Sounds great.


 Have you ever read the list of medical complications from every drug lol.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

naturalguy said:


> Have you ever read the list of medical complications from every drug lol.


 yes good point but, Letro, Nolva, Tamox are all proven and the O.P's gyno isn't even that bad!

Why jump onto something else.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Now you have it you have it... you have one option and that's have an operation to remove the gyno.

you can pump yourself with nolva clomid letro etc but it will come back.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Sparkey said:


> WARNING: Raloxifene may infrequently cause serious blood clots to form in the legs or lungs.
> 
> Sounds great.


 Most anti estrogens or pure estrogens (like the pill for women) have a risk for blood clots.


----------



## jimbo83 (Feb 7, 2014)

Lumps are a big deal and if you don't sort it asap you will be forced into surgery or a life of pinching your nipples in public.

Take Letrozole, look up a good dose and stick to it, yes its harsh but nothing will get rid of a lump like letro, once the lump fully hardens it wont go so need to act fast.


----------

